# Vaginal Pain During Ovulation



## springmama

I know that ovulation can cause some cramping on the side that you are ovulating on and I tend to experience that when I ovulate. I had my first cycle in Dec. - 14 months postpartum and it was preceeded by the regular ovulation cramps but then an hour or so after the cramping I began to have vaginal pain too. Kind of like a dull aching pain, but it was uncomfortable. In fact I could feel it all over down there, even in my bottom. I am due to start my period in about two weeks and today I had the same thing happen. It lasts for most of the day and then I finish out my cycle normally. Is it common to have all over vaginal pain as well as the uterine cramping during ovulation?


----------



## mama2noah

I don't know if it's normal hun but I can tell you that I have had the exact same thing, both when regulating my cycle pp and now 2 years later. I have heard that this is common...just can't confirm if it's something ot be worried about.


----------



## springmama

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to have a pap done soon and I'll talk to my MW about it. If she thinks it is something to worry about then I'm sure she'll refer me to an ob/gyn.


----------



## MrsTC

I have that some cycles. Sometimes it's more intense than others, like a stabbing, shooting pain. Yikes.

Ask your midwife about yours, because she may say something different, but mine told me it's hormonal shifts and nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## RunnerDuck

I have at times felt what I would describe as an ice pick in my cervix during ovulation. Normal, I don't know. But I had it!


----------



## anne1140

I've had that feeling, but it's been in the TWW.


----------



## MaryLang

Mine too, is in the TWW. I started reading this thread and freaking out a little bit, we are CTA right now.


----------



## furfeet

sometimes I feel a dull aching pain that I now recognize to be the feeling of "dilation" around O time. not surprising since the cervix opens a little for O


----------



## Kristin0105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *furfeet* 
sometimes I feel a dull aching pain that I now recognize to be the feeling of "dilation" around O time. not surprising since the cervix opens a little for O









Ditto at ovulation and at the beginning of AF. It's like a vaginal cramp type feeling. For me it only lasts a few seconds or minutes at a time. It's preferable to the horendous, shooting, send me to the floor pains I used to get when I was in my early 20's.


----------



## springmama

Well I'm still having this problem. Today it began a few hours ago and it is pretty intense now, even dh noticed my discomfort and asked me if I was alright. I hadn't been keeping track of my cycle days and when it started late this a.m. I said to myself oh it must be day 16! Seems like I usually O on day 16,17 or 18.

I haven't had the money or time to make it to my MW for a pap. Does anyone know where I can get more info about this. It lasts hours, (kinda like my labors!) I know some people said it was fairly short for them so I wonder if it is something to be worried about. I do have to say that it is nice to know when O is here though.


----------



## shells_n_cheese

I have had this every cycle since I started AF in my teens. Just normal mittleschmerz for me. Some women just feel it more intensely than others.


----------



## Dawn Lopez

I'm a bit different because I don't have my period any longer since I've had a hysterectomy but I do still have my ovaries (I know I still ovulate). It's an all over vaginal pain that has been so bad I dropped to my knees a couple times! I did bring it up to my ob/gyn and she said that she wasn't sure but asked me to come in while I'm having the pain so that she can try and figure it out. Problem is that it doesn't happen on a set scheduale and normally only lasts for a day (although this time it lasted 2 days) I do remember having it a few times when I was having a cycle but it was always followed by a large clot(sorry if that's a bit gross) Now it's at least once or even twice a month If anyone knows for sure what this is, please let me know so that I can suggest it to my doctor! I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## teeg1973

I know this thread is very old, but just wondering if anyone found out any information on this?

I have been aware of mittelschmerz (pain in lower abdomen on one side when ovulating) for many years now, but it has only been the last 6 months or so that I have had this additional pain during ovulation, similar to some of those described above. For me it is an all over aching in the vagina - heavy pressure - and honestly feels (but doesn't look) like a prolapse! I have also had a hysterectomy like one of the previous posters, but I still have my cervix, ovaries and a small amount of uterine tissue that allows me to have minor bleeding each month in addition to ovulation....wondering if it is somehow related to the hyst? Anyway, for me it lasts about a day and it is far more uncomfortable when standing up. Last night, however, I needed to get up from sleeping to take some advil.

Anyway, if anyone has an update or info it would be lovely to hear from you. I will mention at my next appointment, but that likely won't be for several months.

TIA,

Tracy


----------



## trishalackey

I have actually had the same problem, it only started last month though during my ovulation time. I went to the emergency room because I was having severe pains, that were like a sharp stabbing feeling and everything below hurt. They performed a ultrasound and found that I had a cyst on my ovary that had burst. When a cyst on your ovary bursts all the fluid leaks into your body and causes the severe pain. There's nothing that they could do other than give me pain medication. I went to my gynecologist and they told me that I could start birth-control they said that if it does not work I may have to get a full hysterectomy. I am now starting my second ovulation since the last time and I'm having the same symptoms again. I maybe going back to the doctor again tomorrow to see what they can find out and what I may need to do. I will update you with what they say to me good luck everybody


----------



## siuann

Trishalackey, how did your appt go? I've had a similar problem and was told that the fluid was causing the pain. It's gotten much worse lately. I have an appt on the 13th. It just doesn't seem like this should be "normal".


----------



## 3lilchunklins

Holy cow! I always know when I O because of the sharp pains in either ovary. But some months I have the sore cervix and like a PP said even in my bottom, like so bad I can't even sit without excruciating pain! I never knew what to think or why some months are so much more intense than others.... This is really eye opening as well as frightening. I know cysts happen but a PP said a hyst was suggested as a solution??!!? That scares the life out of me. I cherish my uterus! Why would removing your uterus fix ovarian cysts anyway? That doesn't make sense to me!


----------

